# Nano reef tank



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

I am interested in getting one of those JBJ nano cubes a 6g one. It has a built in 3 way filtration and a built in powerhead. The 6g also comes with an 18w light. Would 3 watts per gallon be enough to keep some soft corals or possibly a bubble tip anemone? I would just like to stock it with 1 small percula clownfish and a couple of inverts.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nope.
6 gallons is too small for a clownfish, anyway. 
I have a jbj-12, and I wouldn't use it for saltwater on a dare; that pump is too cantankerous, it gets way to hot, and the built-in filter you mentioned is terrible.
The jbj-24 might actually work. It has dual PC bulbs & twin cooling fans, & is big enough, but I don't know about it's filter.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would have to agree. The Nano we used at the petstore I worked at was around 85 when the lights were on. Plus the volume of that tiny little tank makes it a challenge to keep it going anyway... small tanks in marine aquariums don't mix.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I must be just the black sheep hehe. But a small clownfish 1 would be ok but not indefinetaly. those are nice looking


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No It Wouldn't!

Stop That!


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

actually ive decided to get a 12g DX nano tank which includes dual cooling fans. You should see some of the nano reefs kept in nano cubes on nano-reef.com absolutely beautiful and low maintenance. There are some nanos on there that are 2.5 to .5 gallons that are kept successfully.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

HA!
According to them. 
A tank doesn't have to run for very long to make a nice picture.

Here's a tip: fill the 12cube with plain water & let it run a week before doing anything else with it. You'll see what I mean about the pump, and why you can't trust it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

What you mean? that setup he got has like built in filter or something?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep, and not a vary good one at that. There have been a lot of problems with the nano cubes. I've seen at least 4-5 come back to the petstore I worked at for about 9 months, we only sold about 10.


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

theres supposed to be a new model comming out, I kno ive read nano-reef.com there is mostly problems wit the 24g nano cube.


----------



## coffeejunkee09 (Jan 29, 2006)

the only things you could put in that are dwarf sea horses.http://www.seahorse.org/library/articles/dwarfKeeping.shtml

but they require the care of someone with absolutely no social life.


----------

